# Deer Carcass in Tree



## cbgale2

Deer was a yote kill and wasnt much left of it, owl, eagle, or taradactyl came by and flew it up the tree to eat what was left.

Found a skunk skeleton hanging way up in a tree once. Well it was its tail, the spine and a skull anyways.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

Seems cat-like to me. I dont think a bird or hunter would have left those deep gouges in the bark. Id say a decently heavy animal with sharp claws is responsible.

I cant wait to hear what the DNR says after they examine the site.


----------



## kmoney14

Find a dead deer and throw it in the woods with a game camera set up on it... although the pics look like it has been there for a while. *IF* it was a cougar its probably out of the area by now, but who knows.


----------



## Dialtone

Irregardless, this is a spectacular find. As stated earlier, contact the DNR. Also, if you have a dog, watch out for pterodactyl flying around!!!


----------



## 3fingervic

Dialtone said:


> Irregardless, this is a spectacular find. As stated earlier, contact the DNR. Also, if you have a dog, watch out for pterodactyl flying around!!!


 
I didn't think about that one.:lol:


----------



## Blueump

I was shocked to find this thread...we found the same situation in northern Osceola County near our place in Tustin. what remained of a dear carcass was discovered about 6-7 feet up into a tree (on private land) about 5 weeks ago during that really warm stretch of weather we had. The bark on the tree trunk, and on some other trees around it appeared to be shredded by something razor sharp from about 1 1/2 foot off the ground - up to about 8 feet.

We *DID* call the DNR and they sent out a biologist who took photos and looked at the entire area. When he left, he said that what he found was "inconclusive".


----------



## ramitupurs84

Could it be a bear?


----------



## Jnamo

There have been deer found in trees in Presque Isle county too. Over near Grand Lake. There has also been a Cougar sighting in the area...Coincidence?


----------



## DRHUNTER

When I was a kid and visiting friends in Ohio we had a tornado blow through. I remember everyone going to look at a calf that was dropped from the storm into a tree it was dead and about 12 ft up in this tree. Just a thought.


----------



## Alitra

We haven't had any tornados in the area so I'd have to rule that out. Couldn't have been caused by flooding either. 

I don't expect to get any answers from the DNR if he comes out either. 

To tell you the truth, I guess I was expecting one of you guys to say "Oh yeah, see that all the time, a bear did that, or bobcat, or.." 

The bark on the tree trunk is intact. I'll head back out tomorrow and walk the property looking at other trees, see if I find anything interesting.


----------



## Greekrukus

has anybody else but me thought of, what for it.....................................................The Predator...YESSSSS!!!! If it bleeds we can kill it!!!:evil:


----------



## kwcharne

I know we are not supposed to say it or admit it, but that is a cat all the way. Carcass draped over a tree with big gouge marks going up. Cougar!


----------



## anon12162011

I noticed in this picture you took,,












There is some white down feathers from a bird near the "gouge" marks. I wonder if a bald eagle or golden eagle would be strong enough to pick up a deer carcass, especially one that is partially decomposed and carry it into the tree?

With no claw marks on the tree, I would have a hard time believing cougar.

I still think the hunter placing it in a tree either to come back and retrieve it later or as predator bait is a good chance too.

What about a Bobcat? Could a large male bobcat drag a small deer into a tree? Again, no claw marks on the tree.


----------



## Fur-minator

With no baiting allowed the deer no longer know how to eat. He must have got hung up tryin to climb fer acorns.:lol:


----------



## CaseBones

How deep of snow? Looks like you're in an area that could get some pretty decent amounts.

8' = 96" (not unheard of). 

Maybe it died against a tree, scavengers picked apart where it lay, snow melted.


----------



## Blueump

BigR said:


>


Those are the exact same marks on the trees we found! They were not only on the tree the carcass was found in, but in many of the trees in the immediate surrounding area. I have one photo still on my cell phone that shows the carcass (on the ground after the DNR removed it from the tree) and one of the smaller trees near the carcass all ripped up with possibly "claws"?

I was wondering if maybe a bear sow and cubs may do this?

(No feathers or other bird evidence in our area)


----------



## Blueump

CaseBones said:


> How deep of snow? Looks like you're in an area that could get some pretty decent amounts.
> 
> 8' = 96" (not unheard of).
> 
> Maybe it died against a tree, scavengers picked apart where it lay, snow melted.


Unheard of in Wexford County this year!


----------



## John Ingersoll

Cool Pics


----------



## ryan-b

i know i know i said i wouldnt post here! but this i driving me crazy! mt lions DO NOT carry kills up into the trees. they hide them under soil or debies. leopards and i do believe jaguars may too carry them into trees but they would not be able to survive the cold up north here. jaguars have been seen as far north as arizona and new mexico along the mexican boarder. even if it were a leopard which it wasnt cause they live in africa, im thinking it would carry it much higher then with in arms reach, and they would need a much larger branch to rest and feed on the carcass on. sorry for posting guys, but just some facts.


----------



## Bonz 54

Only Leopards will hang a carcass in a tree to keep it away from Lions and Hyenas. Mountain Loins and Jaguars never adopted this trait. The first thing I thought was someone (tresspassing) found a young dead deer and threw it up in the tree as a prank. The other thought I had was an Eagle may have found the remains and flew it up into the tree to eat unmollested. Just my .02 FRANK


----------



## Robert Holmes

In the UP we have crows big enough to put a deer up in the tree like that. My guess is that it was a hunter, that for one reason or another put it there and never came back after it the next day.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

My guess: Bird put it there. Eagle probably. It was already mostly a skeleton when it did it.

Bobcats aren't big enough to do that. I don't believe cougars are in the LP.


----------



## Robert Holmes

After looking at the claw marks I would have to say they were made by a bear. I still think that a hunter pulled the deer up into the tree. Actually to do that with a drag rope it more than likely took two or three guys to get the deer up there like that. I am wondering if it was done to get the attention of the DNR doing flyby's looking for baitpiles. Did you happen to ask the DNR if they had similar findings nearby?


----------



## Silver Panner

I vote eagle too. I need to get me one of these

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=milc4bq5AtQ"]YouTube- Deer Hunting with a Golden Eagle[/nomedia]


----------



## Alitra

We actually had a mild winter this year, very little snow. 

The bird feather on the branch was fairly fresh, I don't think the one is related to the other.

I'd rule out baiting because of where on our property the tree is. It really is not that far from our house and not far off a path. There are a lot more remote places they could have hung a deer for baiting. 

I would think if your trespassing and going to all that trouble, you would at least make an attempt to hide it. 

As far as eagle,owl, or other large bird. I can't imagine it would be strong enough to carry it, but I don't know for sure so won't rule that one out.

Have not heard back from the DNR as of yet.


----------



## 3fingervic

Silver Panner said:


> I vote eagle too. I need to get me one of these
> 
> YouTube- Deer Hunting with a Golden Eagle


Wow! Those eagles a tough.


----------



## thill

Siberian Tiger? Maybe a pack of them put it up there to keep their kill away from the hienas...:evil:


----------



## DRHUNTER

I've watched Eagles pull fish, muskrats, etc. out of the river hundreds of times but I think a deer carcess is a stretch. Watched an adult Eagle try pulling spawning Carp out one day. The Carp he was trying to pull out were around 10-12 pounds I would say and he couldn't get them completely out of the water before dropping them. I know this is a long shot as well but deer can jump 8-9 feet as proof of the so called deerproof fences around the Ford proving grounds in Romeo. I and others have seen big bucks leap completely over them.


----------



## Blueump

Alitra said:


> I'd rule out baiting because of where on our property the tree is. It really is not that far from our house and not far off a path. There are a lot more remote places they could have hung a deer for baiting.
> I would think if your trespassing and going to all that trouble, you would at least make an attempt to hide it.
> Have not heard back from the DNR as of yet.


The carcass we found in Osceola County was also less than 100 yards away from the private drive - not far into the woods. The trees were not large. The tree the deer was in was no more than 6 inches in diameter. I very highly doubt human participation and I really don't think any "cat" of any size would be able to drag an entire deer carcass up into a tree this small. My first inclination was a bear with cubs.

How about turkey vultures? Think they may be able to do this?


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI

Blueump said:


> How about turkey vultures? Think they may be able to do this?


:lol::lol:absolutely if all forty of them tried a liftoff at the same time .:lol: huston we have liftoff:lol::lol:


----------



## Riva

GSP Gal said:


> Here is a theory. Someone shot this deer, tracked it to your property. It was late in the evening, so instead of dragging it out, they put it in the tree to keep the coyotes from eating it. (you can't leave your deer out all night, as they will eat the best parts) :rant::rant:
> 
> Then, they couldn't find it the next day.........or then realized that it was on your property.......


This is, by far, the most plausable answer of them all. Somebody shot and tracked this fawn to this area. He/she didn't want to drag it out and put it up in the tree so the coyotes would not get it during the night. Woke up the next morning and said, screw it!


----------



## varminthunter

Riva said:


> This is, by far, the most plausable answer of them all. Somebody shot and tracked this fawn to this area. He/she didn't want to drag it out and put it up in the tree so the coyotes would not get it during the night. Woke up the next morning and said, screw it!


then i want to know how they got it up there......


----------



## Riva

varminthunter said:


> then i want to know how they got it up there......


 
I put it ther......errrrr...._somebody_ put it there. It's not that high up plus, it appears to have been a fawn.


----------



## Blueump

Riva said:


> I put it ther......errrrr...._somebody_ put it there. It's not that high up plus, it appears to have been a fawn.


But *2* of these within a couple of miles of each other? Must be the same hunter too??? :lol:


----------



## Riva

Blueump said:


> But *2* of these within a couple of miles of each other? Must be the same hunter too??? :lol:


Which makes it even _more _plausable; poached deer, stuff it up a tree so the yotes don't get it, come back when the coast is clear. In this case, the coast never got clear or he was just too lazy.

Along the same line of thinking, few years back, I had a guest stuff his deer inside a box blind on my property so the coyotes would not get it (about a 99% sure bet at my place). In this case, he didn't have anything to strap the deer to his car so, he left the deer in the blind overnight and came back the next day with rope.


----------



## Alitra

Well, I suppose anything is possible, although I personally don't hold to the hunter theory. 

If it was light enough to hoist into a tree, it would have actually been easier to carry out. Or at the very least carry it toward the back of the property, away from my house and dogs, where it could be retrieved undetected and at their leisure. 

Out of all the theories put forth in this thread, I'd be most inclined to go with the deer being chased and somehow jumping and lodging himself in the tree (although that would not explain the gouge marks). 

Maybe the bear, although I've never heard of a bear hiding his food in a tree. 

Still have not heard from the DNR and am beginning to suspect they won't be getting back with me.


----------



## ryan-b

are there guys on here thinking a large cat did this???It has been pointed out by others not only myself this time that mt lions DO NOT stash food in trees, and only leopards do this.sssooooo are we now going to assume that michigan has the only leopard population on the north american continent? I said i wouldnt post but this is way more ridiculous then the others. people have obliously put the carcasses in the trees. what is that thing maybe 6-61/2 feet of the ground? The only way this could be from a mountain lion is if you chose to ignore the FACT that they DO NOT CASHE FOOD IN TREES!


----------



## Riva

It was hiding from the hunter and, after the hunter departed, slipped on its way down, got hung-up on the limb and perished.


----------



## Non Typical

Cats and bears hide/bury their stash/kill. The marks are from bears. The deer in the tree, well I would guess the Eagle theory. Bears love rotting meat, and I think the bear climbed the tree pulled off a leg and ran off to munch. Birds, picked the carcass clean.


----------



## Ieatantlers

3fingervic said:


> Wow! Those eagles a tough.


I posted this a few months ago in the sound-off, but it is worth seeing. The whole thing is unreal, but the sequence starting at just after 5:00 is hard to believe. An eagle easily has the power to pull a badly decomposed deer up into a tree- my guess at what happened.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz7FFlFy8eM"]YouTube- Golden Eagle dragging mountains goats off cliffs.[/nomedia]

Some of the comments give stats on an eagle's grip. 1200 PSI. It could easily have marked up the tree, especially since there was no marks like something climbed up there. It flew!


----------



## old graybeard

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> that one is interesting, although public land in Kansas. . could easily be predator hunters. .
> 
> (seen it on Archerytalk)


Yep but you have to admit they are very similar?


----------



## Riva

I'm actually surprised nobody has put this theory forward yet. It's quite possible that no person or animal was involved in this event whatsoever. Did it every occur to you that perhaps the deer was simply standing there and, as the tree taller, (which trees obviously do) caught and/or possibly impaled the deer from below while it grew?


----------



## Silver Panner

Alitra said:


> I did read an article though about a dog that was ripped apart in England, in a park, by a bunch of squirrels working as a group.
> 
> So, my theory is, there were not enough acorns to go around last year. Squirrels got together, attacked the deer and drug it up the tree. :yikes:
> 
> Think I'll plant a few oak tree this year to be safe.


A bunch of good theorys (I do like the dogman reference) but this has got to be the best :lol:


----------



## Alitra

The fact is, we will never know. All we can do is speculate. 

I won't rule out cougar specifically on the reason they don't drag their kills up a tree. Doing a search of the web reveals enough mention of them doing it that I would have to say it is not unheard of, although burying their prey seems to be the norm. 

But, other than the gouges in the limb (and they go farther up the limb then seen in the picture), I couldn't find any other evidence of any animal - cat, bear, or human. If it is an animal, I don't think our property is it's normal stomping grounds.

One thing I did notice after going back out and paying attention, that is the only tree around that actually has branches at an accessable level. The rest of the trees are straight trunks until you reach the tree tops (no idea if it means a thing). 

The DNR apparently is not interested in taking a look. If I ever come across anything that might shed some light on this, I'll post it. 

In the mean time...don't forget to look up now and then as your trying to find your mushrooms, and carry a big stick. :evilsmile


----------



## Doubtndude

I'm inclined to belive that the "kite eating tree" on Charlie Brown has moved on to meat , But finding this would sorta rattle you maybe you should place a e mail or calling into Discovery Channel


----------



## Jnamo

If it isn't Cougars, then I still don't understand why there are deer being found in trees in other locations. This is not an isolated incident. I am not going to shun anybody's ideas (that so many people like to do), I like reading everyone's logical explanations. Thanks for the serious input!


----------



## Riva

Jnamo said:


> If it isn't Cougars, then I still don't understand why there are deer being found in trees in other locations. This is not an isolated incident. I am not going to shun anybody's ideas (that so many people like to do), I like reading everyone's logical explanations. Thanks for the serious input!


I think the original poster placed that deer skeleton in that tree and is now trying to cover up a situation that has gotten way out out of hand with conjecture. Someday, somewhere, he's going to have to fess up. Actually, I see this whole thing playing out just like in the movie "A Few Good Men" with Tom Cruise and Jack Nicholson. However, now it will be titled " a few good trees."

JESSEP : 
You want answers?

KAFFEE: 
I think I'm entitled to them.

JESSEP
You want answers?!

KAFFEE
I want the truth.

JESSEP
You can't handle the truth!

And nobody moves.

JESSEP
(continuing)
Son, we live in a world with trees.
And deer near the trees have to by hunted by men near the trees. Who's gonna do it? You? You,
 Mister Riva? I have a greater
responsibility than you can possibly
fathom. You weep for that little dead deer and you
curse the trees. You have that luxury.
You have the luxury of not knowing what I
know: That little deer's death, while tragic,
probably saved trees. And my existence,
while grotesque and incomprehensible to
you, saves trees.


(beat)
You don't want the truth. Because deep
down, in places you don't talk about at
parties, you want that deer in the tree. You need that deer in the tree 

(boasting)
We use words like maple, oak, pine,
we use these words as the
backbone to a life spent making quality children's furniture
You use 'em as a punchline.
(beat)
I have neither the time nor the
inclination to explain myself to a man who
rises and sleeps on the furniture we make from scratch and , then questions the
manner in which we make it. I'd prefer
you just said thank you and shopped at Meijers
Otherwise, I suggest you pick up your dirty clothes and clean your room. Either way, I
don't give a damn what you think you're
entitled to.

KAFFEE
(quietly)
Did you put that deer in the tree?

JESSEP
(beat)
I was hunting for mushrooms 
KAFFEE
Did you put that deer in the tree?

JESSEP
(pause)
You're goddamn right I did.


:lol:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

you have wayyyy too much spare time on your hands. . .


----------



## Silver Panner

Riva... well played :lol:


----------



## Mickey Finn

Leopard, no question.



























But don't worry. These guys are on it in wexford co.


----------



## Alitra

Riva said:


> I think the original poster placed that deer skeleton in that tree and is now trying to cover up a situation that has gotten way out out of hand with conjecture. Someday, somewhere, he's going to have to fess up.


He happens to be a she, and one who's health isn't the greatest. It would take more ambition than I have in me to drag a ladder out in the woods just to pull a prank on the good folk at this site. 

The pictures and situation are real, take it for what you want. I don't have the answer anymore than anybody else has. I figure my squirrel theory is as plausible as any.


----------



## 3fingervic

That post was top notch. I'm glad this thread was started, just because that happened. Take a bow, sir, you've earned it.


----------



## Coyotecazador

I'm going to have to agree with ryan-b on this one. Cougars are related to leopards, but they just aren't built like them. I'm not saying a cougar has never taken a kill into tree, but they just aren't built to take big game into trees. I also can't imagine a cougar jumping twelve feet into a tree with a carcass... it just isn't how it works, they climb into trees. 

Unless I'm judging the pictures wrong, the branches look pretty low to the ground, which defeats the purpose of dragging it into the tree to protect it from scavengers. 

Cougars tend to stay away from inhabited areas too, and considering that this was supposedly close to Alitra's house and a path, it's highly unlikely that an animal as secretive as a cougar would stash its kill wide open and close to a trail.

So this just leads me to one conclusion... 

It was the Legendary Dogman! He actually was in the process of dragging it away, but he started to change back into his human form, so he stashed it in the tree for later. :evil:


----------



## bigsablemike

Gibrat said:


> I see Sasquatch dressed up like a human in that pic


 
goodbye.soon.


----------



## KS up north

Fawn running from predators (pack of coyotes) jumps too high getting stuck in tree, coyotes scar up tree tring to get at said fawn?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

fawn jumping 8 ft up in a tree??


----------



## KS up north

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> fawn jumping 8 ft up in a tree??


Sure, why not? 
Fear + stress + adrenalin = unknow strength, like the old lady lifting a car off her grandchild, kind of thing....


----------



## Oldgrandman

I don't know about anyone else, but I know what I am gonna do with the next deer carcass I find in the woods :idea:

Seiously, it is interesting, but it would seem like hair would be left in the tree from whatever animal hauled it up there. I can go on any deer trail and point out hair on the twigs from where they brushed against them walking along. 
Also seems like a small tree and not very hidden for any cat to have taken it to. Made for an interesting read but my guess is hoax, not necessarily by the poster though. Just my .02 on it.


----------



## Lucky Dog

I saw a deer jump into a tree once. A four point was spooked by something, started running, then suddenly looked like it was jumping a high fence and wedged itself about seven feet up. From my vantage point, I thought it had tried to jump a fence, I was surprised when I got there, there was no fence. I figured it would wiggle out and continue on it way. A month later the carcass was still up there, I wish now I would have tried to get it out, but it really did not look like it was stuck at the time.


----------



## dsgt1

my guess would be dogman of wexford county and areas around it. songs of this creature are everywhere up there and played frequently.:lol:


----------



## IceDaddy

Look at the picture folks, That Branch is about Shoulder height for Big Foot. 
As HE/She was hoisting the Fawn/Full grown adult doe/ 275lb Monster buck 
into that tree. That is nothing for a creature that stands 8 to 9 feet tall!
He/She put it up there to return later to feast, but ghost hunters/ Bigfoot chasers may have screwed that up.

The last sighting, 2004 wasn't all that lone ago.

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=24695


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE




----------



## micooner

I like the above theory or someone joking with you. No cat.no rodan.didn't fall from the sky,


----------



## Isobar

My theory is that one of your crazy brothers got bored one day and while wandering through the woods in a drugged and/or alcohol induced adventure thought it would be fun to play pin the carcass on the tree. 

If that is wrong, well maybe some crazy person had imported a large cat as a pet, and it got loose and is now nesting somewhere in your back yard.


----------

